# Mr. & Mrs. Rambo's SuperiorPeptide MK-677 & Clen Log



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just received the MK-677 and Clen the WIfe and I ordered during the BOGO.

This log will be to track our results and feelings on these high quality products.

Disclaimer: All posts are for entertainment purposes ONLY. Please be advised- Research chemicals and Peptides are not for Human consumption. I do not condone the use of these products for anything more then research purposes only.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

So I decided to start the mk at 25mgs and the clen at 60mcgs. Mrs. Rambo is a bit sensitive to stimulants so she will be using the clen at 20mcgs and the mk at 12.5mgs to start. 

Mk will be dosed in the am while the clen will be dosed preworkout.

My goals are to continue the transformation of becoming a freak, very simple. Mrs. Rambo's goals are to lose bf and tone up. She is also looking for the common benefits of increased gh.

Today I reported some shakiness and heart rate increase from the clen, training session was intense as usual. I'm not stimulant sensitive at all so it wasn't a big deal to me but I did feel it come on postworkout especially. 

Mrs. Rambo reported some shakiness as well. She had an increase in body sweat during the workout. She usually barely sweats so this was a big difference for her.

Nothing to report on the mk yet.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 18, 2014)

With that well trimmed pencil thin beard I thought you were straight up pounding man ass.  Pics of the wife or it didn't happen.  Thanks.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pencil thin? My beard is thick.







I'll see if she wants to post any pics later.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 19, 2014)

You had some other pics where the beard was all pimped out.  Whatever I'm just messing with you but pics of the wife would be appreciated.  Especially if you have a little indian girl.  I love indian girls.  But I'm betting you have a white girl.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You had some other pics where the beard was all pimped out.  Whatever I'm just messing with you but pics of the wife would be appreciated.  Especially if you have a little indian girl.  I love indian girls.  But I'm betting you have a white girl.



I try to keep it lined up, but I haven't done the pencil thing since early college lol I grew out of that little gay pencil beard. I keep it full now, have had it like this for years now. Idk what pics you are referring to.

What would make you think my wife is Indian? Lol. I'm not Indian. Well she's neither Indian or White keep guessing buddy...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mrs. Rambo reported some extreme sleepiness during the day, mk is kicking in hard. She upped her clen dose to 40mcgs today.

I am still waking up with the usual numb hands and stiffness during the day. I'm on my last vial of hex, so now is a perfect transition into my dac and mk protocol. I raised my clen dose to 80mcgs. I felt some weird pumps in my biceps postworkout, almost felt like they wanted to cramp but didn't. I'm guessing its the clen at work. 

We did cardio only today.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok so yesterday I did 60mcgs of clen in the morning and 60mcgs preworkout. I started getting cramps during the day at work, I was also moving very fast and when I got home realized I had sweated my shirt into a mess. I had a very disruptive sleep, kept waking up. The preworkout clen dose is to close to bedtime so I think that is causing the issue. I am going to be dosing the clen in the mornings going forward. 

Mrs was very sleepy during the day again, and she doesn't feel the preworkout dose of clen till hours after the workout. So we decided to make some changes. She will be dosing the clen in the morning and the mk at night.

We'll see how this changes things.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mrs. Rambo just text me she's going to kill me for giving her clen this morning. She can't concentrate, had a hard time putting on her make up and driving. She says she can barely text me right now. Hope she has fun at work, I gave her 60mcgs


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

Why are you dosing so high?  120 is a hefty dose man!  that would make me feel like shit.  and get some taurine those cramps can be a killer trust me.  Especially during sexual relations... WITH A GIRL.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Why are you dosing so high?  120 is a hefty dose man!  that would make me feel like shit.  and get some taurine those cramps can be a killer trust me.  Especially during sexual relations... WITH A GIRL.


What about with a guy?

I'm only dosing 100mcgs a day now, the cramps keep getting me in the neck at work. Yesterday I was experimenting with time of dosing. I figured it wasn't the brightest idea to take 2, 60mcg doses.

I'm on 3g of taurine a day now. Going forward dose will be as follows.

Me: 80-100mcgs
Mrs: 40mcgs

This first few days was to determine dosage and timing.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 21, 2014)

I never went over 100 mcgs which is pretty standard.  but the new stuff I received recently is super potent I cant even get above 50 mcgs with out getting the shakes and looking like a recovering addict.  

Also the half life is super long so prework out is not really necessary.  Takes weeks to get that shit out of your system.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yea I realize that now, dosing preworkout was unnecessary. I got the shakes at 60mcgs but I am not sensitive to stimulants so I adapted pretty quickly.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 22, 2014)

No more cramps today, I'm up to 6g of taurine and lots of water. I woke up with crippled fingers and numb arms. I also had aching in every joint especially elbows, unsure if its gh related.

The Mrs reported some deep dreams, says they feel real, also she says she gets a slight tingly numbness in her hands and feet.

40mcgs of clen is her sweet spot so she is sticking to it. We will be raising her mk677 to a full 25mg dose.


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 23, 2014)

Great log bro, keep it up.  Interested in these chems!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 23, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Great log bro, keep it up.  Interested in these chems!


Thanks brother.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just administered my CJC Dac at 2mgs, the head rush is insane!!!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 24, 2014)

When did you start the cjc dac?  I thought you were just on mk 677.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> When did you start the cjc dac?  I thought you were just on mk 677.



I started the dac a week before the MK and I'm also taking 1mg of prami a night. The idea is to get my igf1 levels elevated over the next month using all this gh peps. I will get tested and see how high my levels are.

My goal is to find a pep combo that even exceeds most gh protocols for a fraction of the cost. I just saw a test where a guy got his igf1 to 415 using dac at 8mgs a week.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow you must be sleeping pretty damn good with the elevated gh and prami on top of it.  Prami alone is supposed to be crazy.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not really, I've been waking up every 2 hours. When I first used peptides I slept like a baby, real deep sleep. Now not so, but I do still get those crazy dreams!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have been constantly sweating, last night I turned the bed into a pool. 

It's like I am constantly slowly secreting sweat, the wife was making fun of me. I'm guessing this is from the 100mcgs of clen every morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

*70% OFF

IPAMORELIN 2MG
CJC-1295 DAC 2MG

COUPON CODE:
70CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*

**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

50% OFF

HEXARELIN 2MG
THYMOSIN BETA-4 2MG
CJC-1295 (W/O DAC) 2MG
GHRP-6 5MG
GHRP-2 5MG
FRAG 176-191 5MG
MK-2866 30ML
LGD-4033 30ML
GW-1516 30ML

COUPON CODE:
50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*

**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

30% OFF

ALL OTHER

RESEARCH PEPTIDES
RESEARCH PROTEINS
RESEARCH LIQUIDS

COUPON CODE:
30AUGOFF

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*

**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.[/CENTER]*

Guys nows the time to stock up on these products, we have a huge sale going!! 

SUPPORT ME BY CLICKING ON MY BANNER AND MAKING AN ORDER.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

I began to carry some water a little bit from the mk, good thing is the clen has me on fire so I am sweating like an animal and keeping the water off. Yesterday at the gym we hit legs and I was fucking soaked head to toe!! Every inch of my clothes was wet, people were giving me funny looks!

Mrs Rambo who usually rarely, barely sweats has even been sweating. At bedtime we have the AC blasted and keep a gap between us or else the bed turns into an oven...

Other then that the MK is now really flowing. I swear I woke up and thought both arms were gone 1) because they were numb and I couldn't feel my hands 2) because of the crazy dreams!!! 

The Mrs has been reporting some vivid dreams as well.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just put 1mg of prami under the tongue,  ohhhh the burn feels great....you know why....cuz behind the burn will be a strong nighttime gh release!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

Last nights dreams were nuts!! I even woke up and had drooled on my pillow, wtf! Happens to me every once in a while but it happened to me twice last night.

I swear the dreams felt so real. I woke up with crippled fingers, my hands are swelled up. My ring is so tight right now

The Mrs has been reporting some nutty dreams as well lol she has also reported its been easier for her to wake up for work. Shes not as tired as she usually is. She is really liking the mk prebed.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I ended up dropping the prami prebed for a few days and dosing another 25mgs of MK-677 prebed instead. The crazy dreams came hard right away but I slept great. I also am waking up with super stiff numb hands. They are soo stiff it hurts. I didn't realize this before because I'm always wearing my broken in work shoes but my shoes fit tighter. I knew my hands were swollen but I didn't really pay attention to my feet till a pair of my casual summer shoes didn't fit!!

I dropped the prami because Is tarted to feel as if it may have been making me sick and messing with my sleep patterns. I will continue to experiment and report back.

The Mrs. has been having numbness in her arms and hands, it's the first time she has taken anything so she is always confused at what is going on and tells me later or only if I ask. This past weekend she kept saying her arms felt really numb and weird. She is continuing to take the full 25mgs prebed.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 8, 2014)

Clen has been dropped for now,  will continue it later. I'm continuing the mk wvery morning and dac 2x times a week.

The Mrs decided to drop the mk and clen for now.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 11, 2014)

My right hand is basically numb 80% of the time now. Its really wierd, I actually got worried and checked my bp. Lol.

Just administrated 2mgs of dac, head rush is insane. Looking forward to a deep adventurous sleep tonight....


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 13, 2014)

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!! 

You can get mk677 for half off! !

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been out of the gym all week since Monday. I needed that break honestly. I just got back, its 8pm here in Chicago. It felt great training after the break, I started with 20mins of stairmaster to warm up and get the blood pumping. I then trained back, the pump I got in my forearms was crippling at one point. Once I get my pge1 in, I'm going to try it in my lats.

Remember you can get 50% off SARMS this weekend. That includes the strongest GH peptide in my book, MK-677.

*PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Right now we have extended our SARMS sale till tonight. See below.

Also if anyone is trying to make a large order including more then just SARMS, shoot me a PM, I have a nice big discount for you!!!

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Today I hit legs pretty hard. Legs were shaking after and at the grocery store later on. 

I also bought a full hormone panel so it includes igf1 serum, so this Saturday will get blood work done. That will be a month on 25mgs of mk a day and 4-5mgs of cjcdac a week.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 16, 2014)

Last dose of mk this Tuesday morning. Will be getting blood work Saturday morning.

I don't think it should affect things that my last dose is 4 days prior to bloodwork. 

My last dose of dac before Saturday will be on Thursday night.


----------



## Soujerz (Sep 24, 2014)

Any update on your bloods?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nope, lab is taking forever!!! They told me 10 days! I was shocked they usually turn them around in 2.


----------

